# Immersion Blender Question



## mhlee (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm looking to purchase an immersion blender so I'm looking for recommendations. I would like to buy one that will last a long time, has sufficient power for thick soups, mayonnaise, etc., but also does the basic things well, such as whipping cream, pureeing sauce, etc.

Kitchenaid makes one that's generally well regarded. However, I'm open to purchasing a commercial immersion blender. I would really like to hear from the chefs out there. 

Thanks.

P.S. - If you could also tell me what you make with your immersion blender, I'd greatly appreciate it. :thanx:


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 16, 2011)

I use this one to make cream sauces, dressings and purees. fairly inexpensive and most restaurant supplies carry them. You should also be able to get them online.



http://www.waringcommercialproducts.com/product-images/preview/wsb33.jpg
Waring Model Number: WSB33
7" Light-Duty Quik Stik® Immersion Blender

You can get them here on sale this week $49.99

http://www.webstaurantstore.com


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 16, 2011)

I just used mine to mutilate some tomatillos for chili verde. Very handy, the food processor is blocked in the cabinet by the puppy pen!


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 16, 2011)

Dynamic mixers are great.


----------



## ecchef (Sep 17, 2011)

ThEoRy said:


> Dynamic mixers are great.



+1. I've been using them for years, both at work and home. The 'mini' is the smallest & perfectly fine for home use. 
Pros: Heavy duty & lasts forever. Very long power cord. 
Cons: It's expensive and has one speed.


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 17, 2011)

I have a couple dynamics at work, the large and small ones. The small one I have has a variable speed dial. The mini pro I believe. Can be had for under $200 easy. There are others with detachable blades as well I believe.


----------



## mhlee (Sep 29, 2011)

Guys:

Thanks for recommending the Dynamic mixer. I had never heard of it, but I think it's what I've been looking for.


----------



## tk59 (Sep 29, 2011)

Let me know what you think of it, once you've tried it a few times.


----------



## wenus2 (Sep 29, 2011)

tk59 said:


> Let me know what you think of it, once you've tried it a few times.


 
lmao lus1:


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 29, 2011)

They are also relatively easy to maintain and fix if something goes wrong. There's really only a couple of main culprits when things go awry. Motor bushings and bearings mainly.


----------



## ecchef (Sep 29, 2011)

ThEoRy said:


> I have a couple dynamics at work, the large and small ones. The small one I have has a variable speed dial. The mini pro I believe. Can be had for under $200 easy. There are others with detachable blades as well I believe.


 
That MiniPro looks sweet! Mine is an MD 95; single speed. Maybe time to upgrade.


----------



## mhlee (Sep 30, 2011)

Have any of you guys purchased from KaTom Restaurant Supply? They have the lowest price on the Dynamic Mini Pro by far but I've never bought anything from them and they have some mixed reviews.


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 30, 2011)

ecchef said:


> That MiniPro looks sweet! Mine is an MD 95; single speed. Maybe time to upgrade.


 
What's funny about the mini pro is that I picked it up this year at the nyc food show at the Javits center from the dynamic rep for like only $80 as it was the floor model. He only had it out for like 4 hours and was only using it to mix water for demonstration. Win!


----------



## mhlee (Oct 3, 2011)

That is awesome. How do you like it? Do you feel that the four blades that it came with are appropriate for their associated tasks? Or do you just keep one blade in it at all times?


----------



## ThEoRy (Oct 4, 2011)

I just have the one standard blade in all the time. Never really tried the others. Though maybe I could whip up hollandaise without killing my shoulder???? Anyone try this?


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 4, 2011)

ThEoRy said:


> I just have the one standard blade in all the time. Never really tried the others. Though maybe I could whip up hollandaise without killing my shoulder???? Anyone try this?


 i make my hollandaise in the food processor these days, never breaks and my shoulder doesn't scream at me during brunch.


----------

